# How to Reveal Your ?Six-Pack? of Abs!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

OK people, it’s time to get real. You may have heard this many times before, but until you believe it in your heart and soul, I believe that it is worth repeating: No amount of weird exercises or machines will magically reveal your abs. The ONLY way to reveal your abs is to lose that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

